# Codename Panzers 2 PCGH 06/2008



## Codename (26. Januar 2009)

Servus!

Ich hab mir letztes Jahr die PCGH 06/2008 gekauft, auf der u.a. Codename Panzers Phase Two sowie Trackmania Nations Forever als Vollversionen drauf waren.

Irgendwie fiel mir die DVD die Tage wieder in die Finger und ich wollte endlich mal Codename Panzers 2 ausprobieren.
Leider musste ich feststellen, dass das Spiel nicht läuft. Windows beendet die Anwendung bereits vor dem Start mit der Meldung "Codename Panzers Phase 2 funktioniert nicht mehr (etc.)".
Habe dann nach einigem herumsuchen mal ein paar Patches ausprobiert. Nun war allerdings das Problem, dass irgendein Kopierschutz o.ä. installiert werden sollte, der allerdings keine signierten Treiber besaß und somit von Vista geblockt wird. Habe in der allgemeinen Verzwiflung sogar versucht, dass Spiel zu cracken, um den Kopierschutz zu umgehen, leider führte das wieder zu erstgenannter Meldung.

Meine Frage wäre nun, ob das Spiel überhaupt unter Vista64 läuft und wenn ja, wie man das ganze zum laufen kriegt
Hab schon über die Suchfunktion versucht, was darüber im Forum zu finden, war aber leider erfolglos.

Wär super, wenn mir da irgendwer weiterhelfen könnte

Mein Rechner:
Intel Q6600 2,4Ghz
2 GB RAM 800Mhz von Corsair
Asus EN 8800GT mit 1GB Speicher
2x250GB-Platten von Western Digital
außerdem Vista Ultimate 64-bit

_Edith sagt: Falls ich hier im falschen Topic gelandet sein sollte, tut´s mir leid, ich wusste einfach nicht wohin_


----------



## OC-Noob (26. Januar 2009)

das ist eine gute frage. ich hatte das spiel auch install auf meinem Rechenr und es lief nicht nach dem ich auf der seite von dem Spiel mir das Aktuelle Update runter geladen hab ging es zumindest einbischen. es wollte sich der Kopierschutz install und wollte inen neu start machen. OK sackte ich mir kein ding machen wir ein neustart. nur daraus ist nichts geworden da dank des Installirten Kopierschutz der rechner nicht mehr lief. Erst nach einer Win Rep. ging mein rechner wieder. 

Also ich würde dir raden install das game nicht du hast nur Probleme mit dem Spiel.


----------



## Codename (26. Januar 2009)

Ja, so ungefähr lief das bei mir auch.....aber es muss doch irgendeine Möglichkit geben?? Also, theoretisch scheint es ja möglich zu sein, dass es läuft, man müsste nur die Sache mit den Kopierschutztreibern hinbiegen....


----------



## Oberboss (12. Februar 2009)

Als erstes müsst ihr das Spiel installieren, dann Patch Version 1.6 patchen:

Codename: Panzers - Phase Two - Patch 1.06 // Download


Dann auf Version 8:

PC: Codename Panzers - Phase Two: Patch 1.08 - Patches und Spieletipps bei 4players.de: Aktuelle Downloads und Videos für PC, XBox, Playstation2, GameCube, PSP, Nintdendo DS und Nokia NGage

Bei mir hats dann gefunzt.
Hab aber Vista Home Premium 32bit


----------



## Klutten (12. Februar 2009)

> Habe in der allgemeinen Verzwiflung sogar versucht, dass Spiel zu cracken, um den Kopierschutz zu umgehen, leider führte das wieder zu erstgenannter Meldung.



Wenn hier unbedingt jemand auf Strafpunkte steht, kann natürlich gerne über Cracks diskutiert werden. Ich würde aber davon abraten, wenn einem etwas am Verbleib im Forum liegt.


----------

